# 24.3. ab 20 Uhr: "Stromsparmaßnahmen am Teich" im Themenchatabend



## Joachim (15. März 2013)

Liebe Themenchatabendteilnehmer/-innen,

Dieses Mal wird es um "Stromsparmaßnahmen am Teich" gehen.
Neben stromsparender Technik geht es unter anderem darum, wie man einen Teich schon beim Bau möglichst stromsparend anlegen kann.

Unser Moderator Jörg alias "Joerg" hat sich bereit erklärt, Euch zu diesem Thema am Sonntag, den 24.3.2013 ab 20 Uhr im Hobby-Gartenteich.de Chat alle Fragen bestmöglich zu beantworten.

Wir freuen uns auf eine rege Teilnahme!


----------

